# pf100 harman pellet furnace



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey does anyone have any experience with these furnaces? I recently came into possession of one and am contemplating installing it in my house. Just thought i would throw it out there and see what yall' think? thanks


----------



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

Echo??


----------



## ImmaWard (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never used a pellet stove or furnace before but I've heard that you can save between 30-50% off your heating bill. Will you be using it as the primary heating source or a supplemental one? The only drawback is having to keep it filled up with pellets and finding a source for pellets. It seems like they are easier to find in some areas of the US than others.


----------

